# A/V Wall Plate Configurations: Post Yours!



## MagicalHome (Apr 12, 2010)

Interesting!!! I'm waiting for your post ;-)


----------



## homerb (May 7, 2010)

Here's a picture I took when I wall mounted a TV at my parent's house.

They don't have a home theater, but it was important that they have flexibility in the types of sources that can be used. They have a VCR and DVD player that are used rarely, but when they use it, it's important.

So, I wired up a plate with an HDMI, component, and composite connections. There's a coax going to the cable box, but I didn't run a coax up to the TV because I didn't want them using it as a shortcut to connect a source. Remember back in the day when we had a VCR, DVD player, and maybe a Nintendo all daisy chained over coax, and how much of a process it was to get them all working and to change sources?

At my house, I have two HDMI cables running up to the TV for the cable box and PS3. I have an optical audio cable running back from the TV to the stereo. And then from the stereo, I've got speaker wires running to all five speakers.

For the wall plate for this setup, I think I'm going to use decora inserts (so they can be reconfigured in single or multiple panels. In this configuration, I'll use two decora inserts, one for the TV connections (coax, and HDMI x 2) and one for the audio connections (optical x1 and speaker pair x 5).


----------



## DangerMouse (Jul 17, 2008)

Smart!

Looks good!

DM


----------



## liquidvw (Jun 8, 2009)

This is a nice product for behind a TV. 

I didn't need all that space so I'm using the 2 gang box. One side electric the other low voltage.


----------



## Mr Chips (Mar 23, 2008)

depot stocks something similiar in the 2 gang for around $20

before these were so readily available my buddy used a recessed washing machine hookup encloure and made his own


----------

